# Tiguan is honestly the worst car I have ever owned.



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

*Had issues - But Things with VW Cust Serv and etc help solve*

I have made 5 trips to the dealer to have various issues fixed, and now sits waiting for a new driver side visor and replace all the wiring in the headliner. 
I have had 3 trips to replace the sunroof three times. 
Shock Absorbers are bad (still needs to be fixed)

Made some updates: But At least got things fixed. 

Yes, I did rant.. But it is upsetting to have a car with 700 miles have a few issues and a bad repair.


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

What about lemon laws?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

HokieScott said:


> Sadly I am stuck in this car, unless I want to lose money. Trade-in is sub 18K now for the SELs. At least the condition of my car. (Trade-in due to dimiished value)
> 
> I have made 5 trips to the dealer to have various issues fixed, and now sits waiting for a new driver side visor and replace all the wiring in the headliner.
> I have had 3 trips to replace the sunroof three times.
> ...


if it was sublet by the dealer you should still be under warranty. You need to look up lemon laws for your state and possibly an attorney that specializes in that field. 8 trips to the dealer within 1k miles is ridiculous.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, the residual value on our leased SEL 4motion is $21,827.10 after 3 years.

Is there still a problem with the sunroof? After 3 fix attempts that is lemon law territory for many states.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree. You should investigate your state's lemon laws. Secondly I agree, these cars are riddled with issues. I would give mine back in a heartbeat. I am very close to the lemon law time frame on mine from all the different repairs, and honestly I can't wait to be rid of it.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

socialD said:


> Wow, the residual value on our leased SEL 4motion is $21,827.10 after 3 years.
> 
> Is there still a problem with the sunroof? After 3 fix attempts that is lemon law territory for many states.


I'm Shocked it's worth that! I was told multiple dealerships I am upside down in my car (2018 SEL 4Motion) And I only only $20500 on it.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

jackalopephoto said:


> What about lemon laws?


Lemon laws are IMPOSSIBLE to use in Virginia. A car has to be out of service for 30 days or has 3 unsuccessful repair attempts. But if they fix it but it's not 100% back to normal. It's okay as long as only the original complaint was fixed. It took 3 times. But I am out of pocket for cleaning the headliner. (it looks like someone took it off and danced on it. I am out the money for the visor that is not covered under warranty (It came off the headliner in my hands and shorted the wiring to the vanity light - so I have to pay that out of pocket.
since VW does NOT cover the interior on the bumper-bumper. 

Also the Visor that is broken - they can't get the part for a long time and to even fixt it the headliner has to come back down. it already rattles more than a snake (Not covered either since rattles are NOT covered and a new headliner is thousands)


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have to agree with you. My sel is the worst vehicle I've had in years. I had an oil leak and headlight unit replaced both repairs took over a week. Currently this thing has a major hesitation and the dealer says it's normal. I also have the b pillar noise on both sides that comes and goes. The ac and heat suck and it munches down gas like crazy. 

I was offered 22k by a car buying service and I think I'm going to take it. I have been a long time VW buyer and sadly will be going back to a Honda or Subaru.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Hookie: You should start a case with VW America/Corporate office. Give them a call. I'm pretty sure they will not leave you alone to deal with your broken car. If that doesn't help, contact a lemon law lawyer in your city/state. If your car has less than 1000 miles and you're having all these issues I'm sure a lemon law lawyer would be happy to help you as last resort. IF some of the work was performed by non vw dealership and your vw dealership outsourced the work to non vw dealership then you are covered under your warranty. Don't let the dealership tell you otherwise. Hope your Tiguan issues are resolved in a positive manner.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to second, or third, the "contact VW customer care". I've called them several times for issues and they were very helpful. Two of the issues were getting my new car delivered to me from the factory, I honestly can't recall what the third issue was but when they get involved you either get results or answers pretty quickly is my experience. Call or chat from the web VW site.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

something with this whole story does not seem right


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

rocketjay1 said:


> something with this whole story does not seem right


Well I got things sorted now with the dealer and VW customer care. It took till Wednesday to get everythig square and fixed.

As of now everything is working and more calm... 

So I am "Happy" and driving the car on an extended trip (300+ miles) has been enjoyable.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

rocketjay1 said:


> something with this whole story does not seem right


Yeah, for sure. The guy went on on the same "I Hate My Tiguan" rant posts all across the internet, like these on Reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Volkswagen/comments/8ou4ci/not_enjoying_my_vw_tiguan_at_all/

or this one...

https://www.reddit.com/r/Volkswagen/comments/8izk6n/my_2018_tiguan_already_has_major_issues/

But now suddenly he's "Happy and driving the car on an extended trip (300+ miles) has been enjoyable". What? Wow!

Hokiescott, are you still getting 16 mpg on this enjoyable trip in your leaky roofed, bad paint, dented, **** for shocks, good for nothing, worst car EVER????


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

VW2667 said:


> Yeah, for sure. The guy went on on the same "I Hate My Tiguan" rant posts all across the internet, like these on Reddit.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Volkswagen/comments/8ou4ci/not_enjoying_my_vw_tiguan_at_all/
> 
> ...


“Well the 2+ hours was with the sales guy at he dealer trying to nudge it in. Now it won’t even move with the switch.”

Rofl...

Goes to sales instead of service after hours to address a potentially, in his eyes at least, faulty electro-mechanical part. 
What could possibly go wrong? 
Next time he should try the receptionist.

People..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a first year new platform so there's going to be some issues. I loved my 16 Tig a lot so I went with the new MQB instead of the Alltrack when my lease was up. I can definitely say I made the wrong decision but the new Tig isn't that bad and the only real issue I've had is a rattling in the rear trunk that the dealership fixed promptly. I do wish I would have waited a little longer to get a better price on an SEL.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

So yes I did rant across the board a bit. I had a lot of issues with VW trying to figure it out, 3 attempts to fix it and without the car for 17 days. 
I just got out of a car that I was pushing to the repair shop every few weeks (Older car) and bought brand new to not have to worry about "what's going to break next"
I guess PTSD kicked in of having "what will break next" after buying the car within the first few weeks. 
Though I just had some sales folks try to take advantage of my frustration. 


So forgive me,


----------



## scottglenn (Mar 8, 2017)

HokieScott said:


> So yes I did rant across the board a bit. I had a lot of issues with VW trying to figure it out, 3 attempts to fix it and without the car for 17 days.
> I just got out of a car that I was pushing to the repair shop every few weeks (Older car) and bought brand new to not have to worry about "what's going to break next"
> I guess PTSD kicked in of having "what will break next" after buying the car within the first few weeks.
> Though I just had some sales folks try to take advantage of my frustration.
> ...


Not sure why the attack went on you and why you think you need to be sorry. Not a normal behavior on vwvortex, so apologies to you.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Was the car assembled around Cinco de Mayo?


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

scottglenn said:


> Not sure why the attack went on you and why you think you need to be sorry. Not a normal behavior on vwvortex, so apologies to you.


Oh c'mon. It was pretty clear that the guys whining was excessive (links provided) and he admitted it himself and apologized for it. Is that sort of excessive moaning normal behavior for vwvortex?

I'm not sure why you have to be his white night and take a shot at me for pointing out his excessive bitching and subsequent complete reversal. Nobody personally insulted the dude. 

He seems to enjoy the car now and now longer consider it "the worst car ever" but I don't think he's taken the time to correct the record across the internet where he posted his campaign against the 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*headline not covered under warranty???*

I'm curious about the interior headliner not being covered under warranty. If the pano-roof needs repair and the headliner need to be removed, surely this must be covered under warranty. Please explain what I'm missing here.



DasCC said:


> if it was sublet by the dealer you should still be under warranty. You need to look up lemon laws for your state and possibly an attorney that specializes in that field. 8 trips to the dealer within 1k miles is ridiculous.


RE: Originally Posted by HokieScott View Post
Sadly I am stuck in this car, unless I want to lose money. Trade-in is sub 18K now for the SELs. At least the condition of my car. (Trade-in due to dimiished value)

I have made 5 trips to the dealer to have various issues fixed, and now sits waiting for a new driver side visor and replace all the wiring in the headliner. 
I have had 3 trips to replace the sunroof three times. 
Shock Absorbers are bad (still needs to be fixed)

I want out of this car so bad, but I still owe 21K on it and its worth 18K or less. I am trying to get volkswagen to replace it, but told I have put too many miles on it and 
had a non-VW dealer work on it so things are voided under warranty. (DEALER SUB-LET THE WORK!!!!!) 

SO I have a 2018 TIguan that has zero warranty on the sunroof/headliner/interior. 

Any suggestions in getting VW to either that back this POS back or getting more than 18K for this car? I know I am going to lose 8-10K on what I paid for it, even though it only has 796 miles on it.


----------

